# Sunday morning question



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

There has been some negative energy on here lately, so I was thinking.... It's Sunday morning, here I am curled up in a blanket, (husband has the AC cranked way too high again) with my knitting, and coffee..... let's have some fun! 
What is everybody's favorite COLOR and favorite STITCH??? (Can be crochet... can't crochet myself, but am interested in learning.) I'll start.... My favorite color to knit with is burgundy, and I love the checkerboard stitch. (also love garter stitch.... Now don't laugh.... I just love the mindless rhythm of it,) Please be willing to share any pictures of works in progress so we can see the stitches.... If you can (just learned how to post pictures myself and am quite proud of me       :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I love blue and my favourite stitch....I can't think of one, but I know I like patterns, can't stand rows and rows of garter or stocking stitch.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My favourite has always been feather and fan, It's so easy to do yet looks very affective.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Books, good start to the day and a new week...I really enjoy knitting with variegated yarn just to watch the design it makes...I too, enjoy garter stich for the same reason (I'm just starting the sock yarn afghan)...I also like cable and smocking stiche...have a great day


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Any cable stitch and my favorite color is usually the one I am working with at that time. So, right now it is royal blue with white.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Fav col, dusky pink or purple.

Fav stitch, for 'no brain knitting' stocking stitch.
Or old shale.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I like purple and cables. Don't have either to show right now.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree...KP is my go to spot to be uplifted!!!! If I want negative, the rest of the world has loads of that. I don't have a favorite color really but I do love long run versatile, just because......right now my favorite stitches are lace patterns that only have 4 or 6 rows......too much going on to concentrate any more than that! Happy Sunday.....revival at church this week....love it!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I love all the different varieties of the rib stitch. There are too many to name. The rib stitch shows off the color of the yarn and is nice and soft and stretchy.
The color, well, I guess is whatever grabs me at the moment. I love combining colors and love how an item can appear one way and when you change or add a color, look totally different. I guess it's all the brown family.
Need to get my coffee!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite colour to knit with, I dont like dark colours though, I prefer pastels. I don't have a favorite stitch either but my favourite kind of knitting is Aran, the one I dislike most of all is ribbing


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the lift books you are always such a positive person and it is great having you on site. My favourite colour is red, sooooo cheerful and such a warm positive colour, I also like garter stitch ............ I know boring but helps me relax, I have bad rheumatoid arthritis and it helps with the pain. I am trying to teach myself to crochet at present but find it difficult.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Like all colors, but my eyes steer me from using the darker ones now. 

Like most stitches in knitting and crochet. I guess my favorite would be the granny square as I do so much of it when I am riding in the car. It is mindless so can do it and talk. Sometimes I do lots of small squares, sometimes I do one giant square. And crocheting has only one hook to keep up with.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

All colors and most cables - and other textured stitches.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Colors are pink and lavender. Knit, I like to rib and crochet I like double crochet shell. Great topic Books.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

defiantlady said:


> Thanks Books, good start to the day and a new week...I really enjoy knitting with variegated yarn just to watch the design it makes...I too, enjoy garter stich for the same reason (I'm just starting the sock yarn afghan)...I also like cable and smocking stiche...have a great day


I also love variegated yarn.... Just love color, I guess... Have always wanted to try cables.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

rujam said:


> My favourite has always been feather and fan, It's so easy to do yet looks very affective.


have always wanted to try feather and fan, but either I'm not smart enough, or my concentration level is shot, because it looks to complicated. Maybe I'm just lazy, that explains my love affair with garter! I can do it in the dark!!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

belindamoody said:


> I agree...KP is my go to spot to be uplifted!!!! If I want negative, the rest of the world has loads of that. I don't have a favorite color really but I do love long run versatile, just because......right now my favorite stitches are lace patterns that only have 4 or 6 rows......too much going on to concentrate any more than that! Happy Sunday.....revival at church this week....love it!


Okay, here's a dumb question... What's a church "revival?" Is it like a church picnic? I remember those, they were fun, and had some awesome food... the church ladies would all get together and bake fantastic cakes and pies and see whose was the most popular.... I must be hungry


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

No favourite stitch, but stitch in the picture is effective and easy.. I call it Fishermans rib ! I have no favourite colour, whatever suits what I'm knitting at the time


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

My favourite colour is fuschia and my favourite stitch is really anything lacy. However I really like this one and I have no idea what it's called or even if it has a name - I'm not good at recognising patterns. It's a section of the Anthemion wrap from Knitty


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

oooohhhhh! that stitch looks simple, but elegant. Could you type it out for me, Please!!!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

books said:


> I also love variegated yarn.... Just love color, I guess... Have always wanted to try cables.


Good morning Books. Great idea.

I have no one favorite color but find myself drawn to the green through violet palette. I knit with all colors as needed.
I like the simple ( YO, K2tog ) stitch for the many textures and patterns it produces.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I really like variegated yarn as you never know what it will look like until you are finished . I love variety of stitches .


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Today is green, yesterday was yellow! Love all colors.Second cup of coffee, Clean house or knit? 
Mercy!
Christine


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Good morning Books. Great idea.
> 
> I have no one favorite color but find myself drawn to the green through violet palette. I knit with all colors as needed.
> I like the simple ( YO, K2tog ) stitch for the many textures and patterns it produces.


Pretty, pretty!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> My favourite colour is fuschia and my favourite stitch is really anything lacy. However I really like this one and I have no idea what it's called or even if it has a name - I'm not good at recognising patterns. It's a section of the Anthemion wrap from Knitty


Ohhh, Hold me back! Too beautiful!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Today is green, yesterday was yellow! Love all colors.Second cup of coffee, Clean house or knit?
> Mercy!
> Christine


I know, I have to clean house today, too. Started yesterday, then took a break to go to Starbucks and knit (I'm on a mission to prove to every young person that gathers at coffehouses that knitting is cool) Also stopped by Goodwill, found some great "mystery yarn" that'd going to become hats and scrap blankets!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Pretty, pretty!


Good morning Chris. Thank you kindly. 
Nice and cool here this morning. Definitely a good knitting day.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

OK girlfriend, if you promise not to laugh. I'm in the process of adopting this beautiful rescue kitty, my first. This is my first attempt to crochet since 1972. It's called Cat Nap Nest. Found this old Bernat Danish Bulky in my stash. I don't think the kitty will mind, Don't laugh!
Christine



books said:


> There has been some negative energy on he re lately, so I was thinking.... It's Sunday morning, here I am curled up in a blanket, (husband has the AC cranked way too high again) with my knitting, and coffee..... let's have some fun!
> What is everybody's favorite COLOR and favorite STITCH??? (Can be crochet... can't crochet myself, but am interested in learning.) I'll start.... My favorite color to knit with is burgundy, and I love the checkerboard stitch. (also love garter stitch.... Now don't laugh.... I just love the mindless rhythm of it,) Please be willing to share any pictures of works in progress so we can see the stitches.... If you can (just learned how to post pictures myself and am quite proud of me       :roll:


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I love all the jewel tones, but the greens are my favorite, from emerald to jade. I love the mock Honeycomb stitch, as shown in the sweater I made for my daughter for her birthday last year. I also like the Old shale pattern, the one that most people call the Feather and Fan, however, there is a difference!

http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/

If you want to see a comparison, see this website. Gail


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmapaws said:


> I love all the jewel tones, but the greens are my favorite, from emerald to jade. I love the mock Honeycomb stitch, as shown in the sweater I made for my daughter for her birthday last year. I also like the Old shale pattern, the one that most people call the Feather and Fan, however, there is a difference! Gail


Such a comfortable sweater!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, my two sweet ones would love that! Only problem is, they've gotten so big that they can't fit in the same bed anymore and somebody usually gets squeezed out! Please post pictures when your new "arrival" comes home. I love cats!!!1


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

What an upbeat way to start the day! Thanks for starting this thread.

Favourite colour is teal but am drawn to variagated yarns. I don't know many stitches. I did some simple knitting as a kid then got the bug to knit last fall and was surprised at HOW different things are now. So, I would have to say my favourite stitch for now is stocking stitch because I can see when I have dropped stitches ... something I do quite well GRRR


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

My favourite colour is purple and my favourite stitch pattern is a version of the f and f where the purl row is done as knit. &#128512;


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> OK girlfriend, if you promise not to laugh. I'm in the process of adopting this beautiful rescue kitty, my first. This is my first attempt to crochet since 1972. It's called Cat Nap Nest. Found this old Bernat Danish Bulky in my stash. I don't think the kitty will mind, Don't laugh!
> Christine


I love it! Is the pattern on ravelry?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> My favourite colour is fuschia and my favourite stitch is really anything lacy. However I really like this one and I have no idea what it's called or even if it has a name - I'm not good at recognising patterns. It's a section of the Anthemion wrap from Knitty


That's a stunning piece of lace work. :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> What an upbeat way to start the day! Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> Favourite colour is teal but am drawn to variagated yarns. I don't know many stitches. I did some simple knitting as a kid then got the bug to knit last fall and was surprised at HOW different things are now. So, I would have to say my favourite stitch for now is stocking stitch because I can see when I have dropped stitches ... something I do quite well GRRR


I really like teal, too. Stay with KP, you will be amazed at all the knowledge that you pick up. P.S. like your little dog in your avatar... so cute.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> I love it! Is the pattern on ravelry?


Yes, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-nap-nest

I have to tell you, I am not a crocheter but I didn't do the decreases at the end because it became so small, I don't think a mouse would fit. A lot of frogging for my first crochet.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> OK girlfriend, if you promise not to laugh. I'm in the process of adopting this beautiful rescue kitty, my first. This is my first attempt to crochet since 1972. It's called Cat Nap Nest. Found this old Bernat Danish Bulky in my stash. I don't think the kitty will mind, Don't laugh!
> Christine


I love your kitty nest, she/he is sure to love curling up in it. One of ours will find any empty box, large or small, and will squeeze herself in there. The other loves to sleep on my ironing board if I leave it up.
Enjoy your new furry baby. We will need a picture in the nest.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just to store and go through at your own pace:
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&learnToCrochet=1

Both pictorial and YouTube entries are present...there is also a knitting "learnToKnit" but you can get to it after you go to the webpage. I don't know where I learn more...the tutorial websites or here on Knitting Paradise. You'll be surprised on whatever day what peaks your interest when looking through the topics. I learn more by researching and posting what I find where possible.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I like cables too. Blue is not my favorite color, but I recently finished this scarf.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I like cables too. Blue is not my favorite color, but I recently finished this scarf.


One of my favorite Celtic cables! The beautiful blue really defines them!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

ChrisGV said:


> I like cables too. Blue is not my favorite color, but I recently finished this scarf.


The cables are so nice. Love that shade of blue.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

My favorite colors all of them especially the bright ones I like to use for children. Favorite stitch.. basket weave and cables. So far.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Yes, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-nap-nest
> 
> I have to tell you, I am not a crocheter but I didn't do the decreases at the end because it became so small, I don't think a mouse would fit. A lot of frogging for my first crochet.


I have done a lot of crocheting in the past. I made lace and, although I loved it, I have no desire to use lace now. Besides the thread was so fine I doubt I could hold it now. BUT this pattern looks like sonething I will try. I have been looking for ideas for baskets for under my coffee table to keep my knitting handy but out of harms way when I am not working on it. This looks like it could be just what I have been looking for. Thanks again


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Anything in a lace stitch! I love making holes in my work. Color: red - after all, I am an Aries! Cried when KnitPicks discontinued their wonderful color Gypsy. The replacement, Pepper, is nice, but..


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

books said:


> I really like teal, too. Stay with KP, you will be amazed at all the knowledge that you pick up. P.S. like your little dog in your avatar... so cute.


I have learned a lot from KP am in awe of the knowledge and creativity of the members. I joined a stitching group in our community in California and they coached me when I was getting started last winter. This spring I took a course in knitting socks (have yet to finish the "real" pair, but will post pics when done) and have joined a knitting group here. KP, California group and Alberta group are all so inspiring. I have aleady have a long list of this I want to try!

My avatar is Risa. She is a 12 year old Havanese. That picture was taken 2 months ago ... my husband caught her mid flight while jumping off our deck.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I lean towards blues,purples light apricots or greens.
My favorite stitch..whatever strikes my fancy..from simple to not so simple...both in crochet or knitting Trying new things along the way.

Good morning! Pleasant start.. Thank you!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Favourite colour, blue. Favourite stitch? Depends on what I am making, but I am very partial to the blackberry stitch for 2 colour work.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I just love color, so I guess I have no favorite color. I love to knit cables and lace, but the stitch I am most proud of is the shrug I made for my DIL which had a thousand cables requiring two cable needles each time.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I just love color, so I guess I have no favorite color. I love to knit cables and lace, but the stitch I am most proud of is the shrug I made for my DIL which had a thousand cables requiring two cable needles each time.


Very pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the old shale pattern done this way too, especially on baby items. Oh, I remember, my favorite color when knitting is any and all shades of green! (Not brown, as I earlier stated, but I do like neutral colors too, just not dark ones.)


BeverleyBee said:


> My favourite colour is purple and my favourite stitch pattern is a version of the f and f where the purl row is done as knit. 😀


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I love any shades of teal and jade, I love blues and I love greens, yes I am a white headed redhead... I love stitches so much, I need something to keep my attention so cables and lacy designs are my favorite, however a sweater I am knitting is kicking my butt as it is very cable intense, I can't remember the sixteen row repeat since they are all different.. but it is beautiful, just hope hubby who likes brown, greys, loden and olive greens and black gets it sometime soon.... so I love color for me.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great thread boks and thank you for posting. I love most colors and love black but not when kniting. It is difficult to see and makes it too unpleasant to knit with. I love variegated yarn in any color. My least favorite color, brown, becomes likable when it is in combination with blues and tans. 

The purl stitch is my favorite because of Portuguese style kniting. It is easy on my hands and don't have to have the yarn wrapped over and under 3 fingers for tension. If I only knew how to do more in that style I could knit a lot more items. I too love it because it is mindless and goes faster.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Love all colors except black. Have a hard time seeing what I am doing. Favorite stitch is entrelac.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

jennettegreed said:


> Love all colors except black. Have a hard time seeing what I am doing. Favorite stitch is entrelac.


Really pretty. Wish I knew how to that....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello! It's afternoon here, but here's my contribution. First of all, I love the photos, and subject, so thank you. My favourite colour is green but I just love colour. No particular favourite stitch. I enjoy fairisle and some cabling. The only lace I do is feather and fan.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> My favourite colour is purple and my favourite stitch pattern is a version of the f and f where the purl row is done as knit. 😀


Yes, I prefer the knit instead of purl f and f.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jennettegreed said:


> Love all colors except black. Have a hard time seeing what I am doing. Favorite stitch is entrelac.


I completely forgot entrelac in my previous post. I was on an entrelac kick for over 20 years and had a hard time weaning myself off it. It can be very addictive.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

books said:


> Really pretty. Wish I knew how to that....


I've never done entrelac either, books. One day I must give it a try.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks to those who liked my bit of lace. That's the one and only thing I've ever made for myself with a 'luxury' yarn. It was nice to work with though.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been to Ireland, but never Scotland. Why don't come over and we can figure it out together?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

books said:


> I've been to Ireland, but never Scotland. Why don't come over and we can figure it out together?


That's an idea - go for it!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jennettegreed said:


> Love all colors except black. Have a hard time seeing what I am doing. Favorite stitch is entrelac.


Truly love this!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

My favorite color is probably purple, and the favorite knit stitch pattern I've seen is Aster stitch. Haven't tried it, but I plan to, soon!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

My favorite use to be royal purple not more teal and turquoise. I went through a period I purchased most every variegated yarn in Caribbean colors of Orange, turquoise, yellow etc. I think I have 10 set of yarn in these colors. all different fibers and weights. Not going to knit with all of them .

Favorite stitch is could be the moss or double moss. I like a little texture but not a lot. Best sweater just has a few stitches scattered in here and there.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, Books! I LOVE COLOR and have numerous favorites. Stitches are kind of the same but I do get really excited with various cable stitch patterns.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Feather and fan is really fairly easy...just a repetition. Try it on a dishcloth.



books said:


> have always wanted to try feather and fan, but either I'm not smart enough, or my concentration level is shot, because it looks to complicated. Maybe I'm just lazy, that explains my love affair with garter! I can do it in the dark!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Feather and fan is really fairly easy...just a repetition. Try it on a dishcloth.


Perfect idea! here you go sweetie:
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/feather-and-fan-dishcloth.html


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Perfect idea! here you go sweetie:
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/feather-and-fan-dishcloth.html


Thanks for the link. As usual, I have to look up a few terms to read it successfully.... (did I mention that my knitting knowledge is not up to par?) Just got done watching a video on YOs. Had to make sure I was doing them correctly.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

books said:


> Thanks for the link. As usual, I have to look up a few terms to read it successfully.... (did I mention that my knitting knowledge is not up to par?) Just got done watching a video on YOs. Had to make sure I was doing them correctly.


I have all the confidence in you!


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have no one favorite color but find myself drawn to the green through violet palette. I knit with all colors as needed.

LizR, I made a market bag for a friend in England with this same yarn -- it came out beautiful! The pattern called for crocheting over a CD for the bottom of the bag, which helps it hold the shape.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> OK girlfriend, if you promise not to laugh. I'm in the process of adopting this beautiful rescue kitty, my first. This is my first attempt to crochet since 1972. It's called Cat Nap Nest. Found this old Bernat Danish Bulky in my stash. I don't think the kitty will mind, Don't laugh!
> Christine


I LOVE your Cat Nap Nest. More importantly, I KNOW my cats would love it! I think it's beautiful!

My favorite color(s) are all shades of teal and aqua. My favorite stitch I haven't learned yet, but I love garter stitch, because it's mindless when I need it to be, and it feels so good when I squish it with my fingers! Plus it's great just for showing off a beautiful yarn without any fuss.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the interesting thread. Between you and chrisjac, there's been some great reading lately.

I find that most of the yarns I buy wind up being shades of green, burgundy, and neutrals. I buy lots of variegated yarns, but don't usually like how they look when knitted. Every now and then, I buy yarns in other colors (blues, violets, yellows, peach), just to try to break it up a little. I enjoy almost anything using knit, purl, or yo, but I don't care for "inc 7 in next st" and later, "K7tog" (bobbles). It doesn't bother me in crochet (popcorns), but I really don't like to do it in knit.

BTW, do try feather and fan. It was my grandmother's favorite and one of the first stitch patterns she taught me. Very easy once you get the hang of it and always looks so elegant.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I love any shade of blue, don't really have a favourite stitch - I love learning new ones. Books - cables are so easy once you do them and there are so many variations. I think what everyone needs to remember is there are only two basic stitches in knitting - knit and purl, it's what you do with them that makes knitting so exciting and addictive!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I've never done entrelac either, books. One day I must give it a try.


I like to relate the story of how I began entrelac. I saw a knitting book with an entrelac bomber jacket on the cover. This was about 25 years ago. I just had to have that jacket. I didn't even know the stitch had a name and the pattern didn't call it anything. I bought the book and the yarn in the same two shades of beige as the illustration. Then I made the mistake of reading, or trying to read the instructions. I screamed, slammed the book down, and didn't open it again for months. Then I looked at the pattern again and did the same thing as previously.
After sometime I gave myself a talking to. I told myself I had invested in all that good yarn and here I was, scared of the pattern.
So I sat down and started it. I covered up everything except for the line I was starting. Once I got the hang of it I wondered what the heck I had been scared of. 
There were no instructions anywhere as to how to do this stitch, back then. And certainly no videos or websites to help out. 
My advice to anyone wanting to learn it, just take it row by row and don't be intimidated. And for heavens sake don't block the finished article or it will spoil the puffiness that is part of its charm.
The hats in my avatar are just a few I made to sell for a charity. Altogether I made over $2000 to help African grannies bringing up AIDS affected children with the sale of those hats. I am so glad I learned to do entrelac.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> OK girlfriend, if you promise not to laugh. I'm in the process of adopting this beautiful rescue kitty, my first. This is my first attempt to crochet since 1972. It's called Cat Nap Nest. Found this old Bernat Danish Bulky in my stash. I don't think the kitty will mind, Don't laugh!
> Christine


Love your kitty bed, now thats something I've not thought of making, I have some odd bits of yarn might have a go with my limited crocheting.

My favourite colour is usually what I'm working on and I prefer lacy or cable stiches.

Thanks Books good thread - just now have another thing on long list to make :lol:


----------



## Cherie Amour (Feb 6, 2015)

I seem to have a preference for variegated yarns, but also work in solids sometimes too. 

My favorite thing to do is to buy a yarn that appeals to me and then work it up in several different stitch designs and compare the results. The impact that the stitch design can have, especially on a variegated yarn, can be incredible! Sometimes it's hard to believe that the same yarn was used. From there, I'll decide what to make. I might look for patterns, or just make it up as I go. I make a lot of small projects like hats and scarves, so it's not so hard to create something of my own. 

I also like to make scarves in one solid color, but changed the stitch design about every 10", or so. This is more effective in somewhat lighter colors because the stitch designs show up more. 

If anyone is looking for a good resource that includes lots of general breakdowns of stitch designs, I have 2 great books that I often refer to for ideas:

Super Stitches Knitting and The Complete Book of Crochet Stitch Designs. 

Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

jennettegreed said:


> Love all colors except black. Have a hard time seeing what I am doing. Favorite stitch is entrelac.


Beautiful! Entrelac is on my list of things to try.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I had never heard of knitted dish cloths until recently. I have knitted two and have bought yarn for more. Guess what everyone is getting with their Christmas present this year LOL. I think the cloth could be fashioned to become the bow


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Gonna try the feather and fan dish cloth, I have never tried it either...do try cables.. I taught myself.. from a book..nor as hard as I thought.. Learned socks on dpn..from a tutorial online..only made 2 pair..not a sock knitting kind of person..but did learn how, it was my first use of dpn too. May have a go at ML socks..I have that tutorial in a book too.. Just do it...try try you have nothing to lose and a lot to gain.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love yarns that change colors (long colorways). Right now, I seem to be into bluegreens, teals, lime greens, etc. Lots of lace stitches are my favorites. Get too bored if a shawl pattern has too much stockinette or garter sections. The more lace stitches, the better. Also love doing cables & short rows.


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boy do I envy you! We just got bk from 4 days away and I didn't even get to do that then! LOL! I understand bout mindlessness. Most of my knitting hss been in cars on out-of-town sport trips to see my son. Now I work all the time (little time on lunch brk) and have to squeeze in wherever I can. I love marled-type colors: maroon, greens. Can use lots of sweaters in MO (still trying to figure them out)! Just woke up/signed on, and this is great way to start my "day"!


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

I love knitted washcloths! Made out of sturdy cotton, they last forever, dry fast. Was told it's great way to practice stitch patterns. If you mess up/get tired of un-knitting/crocheting, who cares! Just use them! Great way to practice cast-off/edgewk, I guess, too.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome to KP. Lots of great, helpful members here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CH1956 said:


> I love knitted washcloths! Made out of sturdy cotton, they last forever, dry fast. Was told it's great way to practice stitch patterns. If you mess up/get tired of un-knitting/crocheting, who cares! Just use them! Great way to practice cast-off/edgewk, I guess, too.


Welcome! I love washcloths, I made myself a pretty star shaped one and use it in the shower. I threw out those puffy, tulle things, they wouldn't rinse out all the shower soap. My washcloths rinses out beautifully and is dry for the next day! Finally, something nice for myself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I like to relate the story of how I began entrelac. I saw a knitting book with an entrelac bomber jacket on the cover. This was about 25 years ago. I just had to have that jacket. I didn't even know the stitch had a name and the pattern didn't call it anything. I bought the book and the yarn in the same two shades of beige as the illustration. Then I made the mistake of reading, or trying to read the instructions. I screamed, slammed the book down, and didn't open it again for months. Then I looked at the pattern again and did the same thing as previously.
> After sometime I gave myself a talking to. I told myself I had invested in all that good yarn and here I was, scared of the pattern.
> So I sat down and started it. I covered up everything except for the line I was starting. Once I got the hang of it I wondered what the heck I had been scared of.
> There were no instructions anywhere as to how to do this stitch, back then. And certainly no videos or websites to help out.
> ...


OMG! What a great story! What an inspiration! I could do anything... if I just take it step by step.... My problem usually is I try to do everything at once and then get overwhelmed. And Thank You for all the charity work that you do, It's awesome.


----------



## Cherie Amour (Feb 6, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I like to relate the story of how I began entrelac. I saw a knitting book with an entrelac bomber jacket on the cover. This was about 25 years ago. I just had to have that jacket. I didn't even know the stitch had a name and the pattern didn't call it anything. I bought the book and the yarn in the same two shades of beige as the illustration. Then I made the mistake of reading, or trying to read the instructions. I screamed, slammed the book down, and didn't open it again for months. Then I looked at the pattern again and did the same thing as previously.
> After sometime I gave myself a talking to. I told myself I had invested in all that good yarn and here I was, scared of the pattern.
> So I sat down and started it. I covered up everything except for the line I was starting. Once I got the hang of it I wondered what the heck I had been scared of.
> There were no instructions anywhere as to how to do this stitch, back then. And certainly no videos or websites to help out.
> ...


Hi Joy,

A couple of years ago I had a similar experience. Here's my story.

I hadn't knitted anything in years, but have always loved a great scarf. I came across an entrelac scarf pattern that was so beautiful, that it made me want to take up knitting again just so I could have that scarf. My problem was that not only was I unable to understand the instructions for it, but I couldn't find anyone else who could figure them out either. My determination to make just that one scarf though, wound up leading me on a great journey to the most satisfying hobby of my life.

First, I started bringing the pattern to different yarn stores hoping that someone on the staff might be familiar with it. This was not the case, but as a result, I was exposed to yarns that I could only have dreamed of 40 years ago.

Eventually, I met a woman who told me to try knitting groups at the libraries. I didn't find anyone at these groups who could figure out the entrelac instructions, but I did find a bunch of great books on knitting & crocheting, and a great knitting group in walking distance from my house that makes hats for the homeless. I'd been looking for volunteer work, so this was perfect.

Next, I went to specialty yarn shops where I still didn't find out more about doing entrelac, but it exposed me to a whole new world of specialty yarns. One of the shop owners told me about a special knitters' meeting at a local neighborhood school for fiber arts which wound up being all about "yarn bombing"--which is so intriguing (as well as controversial). It was held at the Elliot Steet Schoolhouse in Boston Massachusetts, which I believe is the oldest continuously running schoolhouse in the country.

No one there knew how to do entrelac, but several people who spoke about yarn bombing mentioned Ravelry.com, which finally lead me to a wonderful video that explained the whole thing. I was still thrilled to learn how to make the entrelac scarf, but by then, I had about 3 dozen more projects that I wanted to make, lots of hats to make for the homeless, a bunch of informal local knitting groups to attend, and am now searching the thrift shops for old sweaters to use for yarn bombing. Not to mention one of the greatest support groups a knitter could ever find right here on KP.

Thank goodness that my local knitters didn't know how to do that entrelac pattern. I've gotten so much more than that scarf which I had wanted so badly.

Gotta love that serendipity!!!

Happy knitting,
Cherie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

books said:


> I also love variegated yarn.... Just love color, .


 :thumbup: I love working with stripes or variegated I watch it form while I knit. Sometimes I say to myself I will knit until I hit this color then I will quit for awhile.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Blue--Any cable stitch


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cables, all kinds of cables! Love them!


Favorite colors? All of them! Even black! But my most most favorite are the fancy variegated yarns. All colors, love the way the colors pool, stripe, etc. 

Yes, easy to please!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LizR said:


> Good morning Books. Great idea.
> 
> I have no one favorite color but find myself drawn to the green through violet palette. I knit with all colors as needed.
> I like the simple ( YO, K2tog ) stitch for the many textures and patterns it produces.


Everyone says that (YO, K2tog) is so easy but I hate knitting it. At the present time I started a cowl with that stitch. I have such a hard time picking up the stitches of knit 2tog. I'm thinking maybe I should have done (YO, SSK) and have the slant go the opposite way :-D


----------



## Moodyblue (Apr 29, 2014)

Books,

Thank you for such a wonderful way to start the day, even though it took me all day to get back here to answer your post, lol.

My favorite color is purple. I am new to knitting so I'm afraid I don't have a favorite stitch yet. I do crochet as well and am some what new to it too, but find I have loved all the stitches as have done so far. I have to admit I am terrible remembering the names of all the stitches.

I am currently working with a bright solid green cotton learning to knit a textured block dishcloth, sorry don't know the name of the stitch, lol.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Everyone says that (YO, K2tog) is so easy but I hate knitting it. At the present time I started a cowl with that stitch. I have such a hard time picking up the stitches of knit 2tog. I'm thinking maybe I should have done (YO, SSK) and have the slant go the opposite way :-D


I agree with you on the k2tog. I have to wrestle every stitch of k2tog. My least favorite of all stitches I have tried.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Everyone says that (YO, K2tog) is so easy but I hate knitting it. At the present time I started a cowl with that stitch. I have such a hard time picking up the stitches of knit 2tog. I'm thinking maybe I should have done (YO, SSK) and have the slant go the opposite way :-D


Indeed. Why not? My work slants to the right , yours would slant to the left with exactly the same result. A mirror image.
When I make the YO, K2tog I notice that I unconsciously pull/stretch the two stitches down a little with the thumb and index finger of my left hand. This 'opens' the stitches making it easy for my working needle to pass through them. Good luck. Give the ssk a try.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Blue is my favourite colour, plain or variegated, anything with cables or feather and fan.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the mauve and plum colors in this baby throw that was made from scraps of left over yarn. The repeated yarn over creates the holes that give it definitiion.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Variegated yarn with lurex sparkles and plain old stocking stitch. &#128524;


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Any shade of purples...and I don't have a particular favourite stitch.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I love all shades of blue and I love doing cables


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

I start my day with KP every day. Gives me good thoughts all day long. I love to crochet and knit and I love bright colors. Thanks for the post. marywallis


----------



## missa (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi my favorite color emerald green and love doing brioche stitch


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I love soft colors and aran stitch and lace stitches.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love deep rich colors, my favorite is sapphire blue. My favorite knitting is fair isle because I love color!

Currently knitting this slouchy hat for my son's girlfriend. The color is a deep red, stitch is double seed.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Blues and purples are my favorite and I really do not have a favorite stitch.


----------



## KEV1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, so I don't really have a favourite colour, it depends on what I am knitting (sorry can't crochet except basic edges)....but I am beginning to lean towards purples ("When I am an old woman I shall wear purple...." - Jenny Joseph's poem "Warning").

On the subject of favourite stitches, see above comment. But, my reason for replying to this is that I recently decided to teach myself new stitches from various internet sites and to make it purposeful, created the blanket in the picture. I then donated it to Oxfam to be sold at summer music festivals and raise money for the good causes they support. I really enjoyed the experiment and of course could use up odds and ends in my 'stash' (new word learned since joining KP). I am thinking of doing another one. 

Great forum, have enjoyed reading other responses.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I like any colour. Have to knit patterns as I dislike just plain knitting. Love doing feather and fan.


----------



## Texas Midwife (May 27, 2015)

Royal purple, seed stitch.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

When I saw the topic about Sunday morning question I assumed it would be about>: Do you sleep in; prepare for visitors, attend church; or whatever.I was surprised to see the question asked about what colour and type of stitch we like.We`re all so different here on KP and yet...so many similarities,right?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a lot of blues and greens in my stash, but really love roses and autumn colors too. I love cables and lace stitches, but simple garter and stockinette too.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

My garden has a lot to do with my choice of colours when I am knitting, at the moment my scented purple lavender is beautiful so I looked in my small stash and found just enough purple with a pink Sparkly thread running through it to knit a cowl. It will go with the present I have bought for my best friends birthday in September. Tessa28


----------



## Lamanhart (Jul 30, 2014)

I recently made an Aran afghan with purple, plum, white, and green-I received a lot of compliments!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't have a favorite color or stitch. My eyes don't like dark yarns.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Mauve, teal and white together. Oh no! I can't remember the name of this very common crochet stitch. It just flew right out of my head. Oh well, it will come to me. Was going to do a small blanket but changed my mind and am almost finished with the queen size cover. Am I ever going to finish it? Eventually. It is supposed to be for my DS and DIL. At the rate I am going, my one year old GS will be ten years old. LOL.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Love turquoise and favorite stitch is old shale. Love lace!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I like all colors except blackmy favorite crochet stitch is afghanand i love feather and fan knit stitch and cable stitch


----------



## Slambis (Feb 13, 2015)

I love soft cool colors and I enjoy making cables.But what I most enjoy is the amazing knowledge and information shared on KP! I never realized how many different stitches and ways of knitting there are! What a great group!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I love all jewel tones and also a soft pale gray. The gray seams to sooth my eyes.
I really have no favorite stitch ,but I really don't enjoy ribbing.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for starting on a positive note!!! &#128512;
I've just learn to do cables! I'm loving it. 
As for my favorite color to knit with is variegated yarns. That being said I think the next cable will be with a solid color. I love the basket weave pattern. 

Have a beautiful day&#128512;


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

All shades of purples/lavenders and cable stitches, all kinds love to see the ending result of all the twists and curves.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Any shade of green and I love doing color-work and helix knitting. Not sure if those are considered stitches but they are fun for me to do.


----------



## knittingporky (Mar 8, 2013)

Favourite colour(s) - blue or purple, preferably Royal blue and Imperial Purple.
Fave stitch - feather and fan. Just love the simplicity of it and how it gives such a lovely lacey look to work, without being fiddly.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Thanks for starting on a positive note!!! 😀
> I've just learn to do cables! I'm loving it.
> As for my favorite color to knit with is variegated yarns. That being said I think the next cable will be with a solid color. I love the basket weave pattern.
> 
> Have a beautiful day😀


You're doing great!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

books said:


> have always wanted to try feather and fan, but either I'm not smart enough, or my concentration level is shot, because it looks to complicated. Maybe I'm just lazy, that explains my love affair with garter! I can do it in the dark!!!


Hi, I did a baby blanket in F&F and while I was glad to be finished, it was lovely. I struggled until I put stitch markers between the 13 stitch repeats. I also quickly counted stitches as I finished a group. Even if you try it and fail, 60 second of ripping and you'll have your yarn back to use for something else.

I love reds and purples. I like stitch patterns that are reasonably easy to memorize. But nothing beats having a good stockinette or garter stitch project for those times when one's brain is just to tired to think.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the color yellow or any pastel color. I love knitting in verigated colors to watch how they pattern out as I knit. Makes the piece go faster. Not sure about favorite stitch. Guess it would depend on what I am working on at the time.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I love the variegated and bright colors. I am working on a pair of socks now and think my next project will be a sock yarn scap blanket.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting question!
I like reds and blues. Here is a picture of all my favorite colors. I'm in a knit dog sweater stage. Now I'm interested in learn to knit cables to add to the dog sweaters.
Claudia


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I like bright colors and leaning toward anything in the orange family. Love the fall colors. No favorite stitch,but if I had one it would be easy and fast to knit up.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I like all colors,dont have a favorite st. I just love to knit.!!!!!sweaters,scarves,socks afghans.lol


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Favorite pattern is old shale...I whatever color, weight, project can incorporate it. Seems new every time.
And thanks for the positive leaning...


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Light Aqua is my favorite at the moment. My favorite stitch is knit and purl. A no brainer so you can watch TV and knit.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

My favorite team colors r green and gold for you know who. My favorite color for knitting is blue. Favorite pattern is fan and Feather


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I love red - almost any shade of red except for baby pink. I am not a pastel person. If I can't have red, any strong jewel color is good. I also love variegated or self striping yarns. As for stitch...maybe it would be best to say whichever I have most recently mastered. I have just finished two hats done with daisy or star stitch. I love cables, entrelac, feather & fan. I even love garter & stockinette. It was stockinette which got me knitting instead of crocheting which I had done for many years. I just liked the look of it.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I migrate toward shades of blue. I like any stitch pattern that requires me to count and think.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

favorite color to knit with white and favorite stitch is lace not much for stocking stitch find it boring if too much


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

missa said:


> Hi my favorite color emerald green and love doing brioche stitch


The "knit one below" technique has the same result and is quicker for me to do than brioche. I love the look and cushy feel of these stitches.


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Greens, other nature colors...and yes! Variegated yarn! It keeps my interest as it changes. Each stitch I say "ooh, pretty" so yes, my ADD is showing. As far as stitches goes, I find I can do the purl stitch without looking (so I can knit in a moving vehicle), so I make "garter" stitch by purling both rows.


----------



## missa (Aug 6, 2015)

It really is lovely.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Color..... Blues Stitch....mix it up!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the positive topic, books!!
I seem to be drawn to greens & blues, but that's funny cuz I don't wear blue well. Favorite stitch is stockinette. I know many knitters think it's boring, but it has a smooth surface, is rhythmic to do & is always beautiful. You can let the colors & yarn shine with this simple stitch.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Love grey - most lighter shades. Any stitch will do for me &#128519;


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> I like purple and cables. Don't have either to show right now.


Same here. I'm with you on this one, although I do like seed stitch also. :thumbup:


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

My favourite colour to knit is blue a I enjoy doing cables.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

No favorite color but choose the color I think is most appropriate for the project I am working on. I often use variegated yarns because I like the striping affect it often gives. No real favorite with stitches but I do enjoy cables and "lose" yo stitches frequently so trying to work on that.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Favorite color (s) yellow, variegated bright colors- favorite stitches are granny squares and zig zag. I also have to stay away from dark colors due to vision. Some days I feel very old and today is one of them. I keep thinking of the sunshine package I received last week with three skeins of bright sunshine yellow yarn. I love yellow. Have a beautiful day. N


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoy making socks with long run colors. Prefer bright colors.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm with you books; don't want to come here for all the negative crap. Good topic! I work with all colors, but wear mostly purples and greens. Don't have favorite stitch. Mindless work has been making slippers for Christmas that are done in (sorry mind gone on vacation) knit every row and ribbing...it's my "don't have to think or count work. Also trying to catch up on my Tree Topper Angels that sell very well closer to the holidays.


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

I agree there has been quite a bit of negativity on KP lately. Come on ladies, lets follow Books lead and start the week on a happy note, after all we have a yarn stash and our love of knitting to enjoy and share.
My favorite color is verigated (I know not a color) and love the way it knits up seeing what color will come next. Favorite stitch is garter, again mindless and don't have to concentrate too much. Have a great Monday Ladies on KP.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry I missed you on Sunday. However like your question.... I have no favorite color. Though I have been leaning toward the purple end of the spectrum. As for favorite stitch, stockinette would be it, though I did a large project with old shale (though the pattern did not call it that) in a luscious rose red over the winter, and I liked this st pattern very much....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My favourite color has always been black; but nowadays, the old eyes don't like it. 
I'm gravitating towards lighter colors. 
My favourite colours have to be a combi of black and yellow.

As for stitches, I think I like Old Shale best. I'm working on learning HORSESHOE CABLES now and it's a real challenge!


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Lean towards natural colors, grey, brown, almost anything heathered. Like the seed stitch because of the texture.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Black, White, & Rainbow. Sorry Gentle ladies & Gentlemen. God made me who I am. I hope I did not rune this Topic.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Color: is dependent upon what I'm knitting. Rarely use yellow, but I'm currently knitting a Tree of Life afghan in bright yellow to symbolize joy for my newly adopted grandson.
For myself- I go with bright shades of blue or purples, snow white, and gray with black.

Mindless stitch: moss stitch.

Favorite stitches? Love doing samplers & being challenged by new stitches.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

My favourite stitch is Broken rib or sometimes it's called Mistaken Rib....I love the stretch it gives...My favourite colours are lavender, purples, cream and light grey and most anything that is variegated.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

KateB said:


> I love blue and my favourite stitch....I can't think of one, but I know I like patterns, can't stand rows and rows of garter or stocking stitch.


your kids are so cute


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

I love cables when in a mood to concentrate lol Love variegated yarn best


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Blues, purples are my favorites but I like any jewel tones. I don't have a favorite stitch. If I'm knitting and reading at the same time then garter or stockinette rule. Otherwise Old Shale is a good one.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been knitting for over 70 years and have many favorites. I love to make up a pattern and never know what one I will do when I start a baby blanket for my favorite Linus project. I also crochet (but not very well) I will try to post a photo or two


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just love variegated yarns. I favorite stitch is cable, which really require a solid color yarn -- Aran natural color for that.


----------



## Cherie Amour (Feb 6, 2015)

KEV1 said:


> Okay, so I don't really have a favourite colour, it depends on what I am knitting (sorry can't crochet except basic edges)....but I am beginning to lean towards purples ("When I am an old woman I shall wear purple...." - Jenny Joseph's poem "Warning").
> 
> On the subject of favourite stitches, see above comment. But, my reason for replying to this is that I recently decided to teach myself new stitches from various internet sites and to make it purposeful, created the blanket in the picture. I then donated it to Oxfam to be sold at summer music festivals and raise money for the good causes they support. I really enjoyed the experiment and of course could use up odds and ends in my 'stash' (new word learned since joining KP). I am thinking of doing another one.
> 
> Great forum, have enjoyed reading other responses.


WOW!
Sooooooooo nice!
And what a great idea to donate it to Oxfam!
You should be so proud. 
I'll have to show this to my local knitting group.

Enjoy the rest of the summer. 
C.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My favorite color is what ever I find on sale that fits recipient/project. I have not done much with color streams except socks. My favorite stitch is whichever one I want to try to tackle next.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

My favorite color is green and my favorite stitch it anything with cables.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

My favourites vary but I do like using varigated yarn - always fun to see how the colours play out as I knit. I really like moss stitch.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jacquij said:


> I have been knitting for over 70 years and have many favorites. I love to make up a pattern and never know what one I will do when I start a baby blanket for my favorite Linus project. I also crochet (but not very well) I will try to post a photo or two


Beautiful Knitting :thumbup:


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I like all colors... get bored with one after a while. My favorite stitch .... don't know the name, but it is K1, K in stitch below for the front row... next row is P all the way. Just made a sweater with it and it makes a nice textured fabric. Anyone know the name of that stitch?


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Books, my hat is off to you for creating such a great subject. Sure got me thinking, I love a lot of colors, tweeds, but my all time fav is variegated. I just love seeing different patterns evolving as I knit. Forgot to mention I adore cables, found myself looking for anything with them in the pattern.
Thanx again!!!!

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I love pink, and I like moss stitch.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

What an interesting post. My favorite colors change from blue to green and just about any shade combination. To knit with, anything except black, too hard to see stitches. Love working with variegated, enjoy watching patterns emerge. Vine lace is my back up fave with feathers and fan. But I love trying new stitches and patterns. Just finished afghan #6, working on 7 in dragon skin
&#128522;.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I like knitting with bright color/colours and pastel ones.
I dislike garter and stockinette stitches the most as I
tend to want to fall asleep knitting them, I like the
basketweave the best so far. I need something to keep my
attention going.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I like any colour in the pink spectrum. My stitch of necessity is either garter or stocking stitch, but my stitch of choice would be any cable stitch.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I love Red or Purple and I love to do cable stitches!!! Since this was started on a Sunday I will also mention that I knit during the sermon at church. I have ADHD big time!! I could be the poster adult for ADHD but over the years I've realized that if my hands are busy, my mind doesn't wander. Idol hands are the devils workshop? I ask our minister when they first come to our church if it will bother them. I've never had one say they didn't want me to do that. I've had some older church members tell me I should be ashamed but I always say it helps me to listen and I think that's the important thing.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Am loving reading about the preferences of so many members. Nice choice of subject Books. Such an upbeat topic.


----------



## Cherie Amour (Feb 6, 2015)

VictoriaJ said:


> I like all colors... get bored with one after a while. My favorite stitch .... don't know the name, but it is K1, K in stitch below for the front row... next row is P all the way. Just made a sweater with it and it makes a nice textured fabric. Anyone know the name of that stitch?


Victoria,

Do you have any pictures of something made with that stitch?

Thanks,
Cherie


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

Aw. bless you. I know what it's like to feel rough as I have a health problem which saps energy. I now have no Dlh to run after me. I do hope that with the TLC you're getting that you'll soon be feeling well. Lots of love and blessings.

(Somehow this got on to the wrong post. Not too clever with this!!!!)


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> There has been some negative energy on here lately, so I was thinking.... It's Sunday morning, here I am curled up in a blanket, (husband has the AC cranked way too high again) with my knitting, and coffee..... let's have some fun!
> What is everybody's favorite COLOR and favorite STITCH??? (Can be crochet... can't crochet myself, but am interested in learning.) I'll start.... My favorite color to knit with is burgundy, and I love the checkerboard stitch. (also love garter stitch.... Now don't laugh.... I just love the mindless rhythm of it,) Please be willing to share any pictures of works in progress so we can see the stitches.... If you can (just learned how to post pictures myself and am quite proud of me       :roll:


If you need a lift, pick up any of Stephanie Pearl McFee's books. They do make you laugh.

I like most colors (even black), but as for favorite stitches, l like them all, except, perhaps for purl 3 together through the back loop that's a PITA.


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

Somehow this reply got on to the wrong post. Not too good at this


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

seems like every time I knit some item for myself it's in the aqua family. I like the seed stitch.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I like greens, but I also like anything variegated (I like how the color changes break up any monotony), and I like any stitch that did NOT just finish doing 1000 times in a row LOL


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Made an afghan in basket stitch. Fun stitch, love the texture.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the bright colors - especially the green and orange neon! But don't have much occasion to use them. I also like to knit with pink. I find myself knitting/crocheting with bland colors like cream/beige, but the finished product is always gorgeous!! I like the look and feel of the garter stitch too.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Turquoise & all permutations of that hue.....aqua,teal,etc call it what you will. 

I tend to use Farrow's Rib a lot, but also like basketweave,granite relief (seen a few variations on this name)seed stitch, & cables.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

jacquij said:


> I have been knitting for over 70 years and have many favorites. I love to make up a pattern and never know what one I will do when I start a baby blanket for my favorite Linus project. I also crochet (but not very well) I will try to post a photo or two


Pretty! The talent never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting topic Books. I like reds and purples at the moment and like to work cables. Have a grey jumper and a red cardigan on the go at the moment for myself which I can only do when I know I won't be interrupted, but for anytime knitting I am making a rainbow coloured prayer shawl.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like to knit with earth tones, but I really like colors. I like trying different stitch patterns.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I like most pastel colours and patterns but my favourite colour is Pink and my favourite stitch is Feather and Fan.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

books said:


> There has been some negative energy on here lately, so I was thinking.... It's Sunday morning, here I am curled up in a blanket, (husband has the AC cranked way too high again) with my knitting, and coffee..... let's have some fun!
> What is everybody's favorite COLOR and favorite STITCH??? (Can be crochet... can't crochet myself, but am interested in learning.) I'll start.... My favorite color to knit with is burgundy, and I love the checkerboard stitch. (also love garter stitch.... Now don't laugh.... I just love the mindless rhythm of it,) Please be willing to share any pictures of works in progress so we can see the stitches.... If you can (just learned how to post pictures myself and am quite proud of me       :roll:


My truly favorite color is green but love playing with different colors for projects. Favorite stitch in knitting is garter stitch; not a fan of Tunisian in crochet. Like whatever stitch I am using for an item.


----------



## ScotAussie (Jul 30, 2015)

I love knitting with bright cheerful colours, pink, red, purple and vibrant blues. Love cable stitches and lace work. Colour fascinates me, one of my favourite past times is looking through my vast library of pattern books, in my opinion there are too many dark colours in the world!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fave color to knit with, blue. Fave stitch, feather and fan, which is really old shale.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I like all colors and I love the aran knits, but have done other patrons as well.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I really liked this thread. I like to work with varigated yarns,and any stitch .


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

I love greens and love doing cables


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Green and red but not together. I love lace and prefer patterns that are ever changing. That being said, I love making shawls that go garter stitch into lace edging. That way I can use my veriagated yarns in the garter part and change to a solid for the lace border.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I do love to knit with red. All the blues are fun too, and yellow and orange. I guess I like to knit with just about whatever yarn is there. Definitely cables.
Great question and fun to see the variations in replies.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I love so many colors that it is hard to pick. I love the finished product done in black, but i HATE knitting with that color. I love garter stitch because it is relaxing, easy, mindless, and dependable. I love the look of seed stitch, but it tires my hands. A BIG favorite is Feather and Fan.


----------

